
VMware now supports Hyper-V mode - ausimian
https://blogs.vmware.com/workstation/2020/05/vmware-workstation-now-supports-hyper-v-mode.html
======
djhaskin987
This might be a boon at my work, where I need to use vagrant and I would also
like to use docker workstation on my way Windows machine at work. work
mandates that we run on Windows or Mac and most of my colleagues weren't run
on Windows so it's important that we be able to run both things on Windows.

------
jlgaddis
I'm not sure why the submitter felt it necessary to edit the original title, "
_VMware Workstation 15.5 Now Supports Host Hyper-V Mode_ ", but that one is
both more specific and more accurate.

Also, I may be wrong but it sounds like this applies only to "Workstation Tech
Preview 20H1", for now.

\---

ETA:

Release Notes for 15.5.5: [https://docs.vmware.com/en/VMware-Workstation-
Pro/15.5/rn/VM...](https://docs.vmware.com/en/VMware-Workstation-
Pro/15.5/rn/VMware-Workstation-1555-Pro-Release-Notes.html)

> _Supported Host Operating Systems:_

> _Windows 10 20H1 build 19041.264 or newer_

------
n3mes1s
Just a note that I think could be important for someone here, the nested
virtualization is not currently supported. What this means ? You will not be
able to run another hypervisor inside the guest vm.

------
jedieaston
This also means WSL2 and Docker will play nice with VMWare in 2004, which is
nice.

~~~
vaxman
lol

